# Weight Room Mirrors



## Calmdwn (Feb 23, 2004)

Does anyone know where i can get some large unbreakable mirrors for my weight room?  I have these shitty little 12" x 12" mirrors glued on the wall now, and where they meet makes you look disfigured. LOL  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2004)

hardware stores, walmart, factory oulet furniture stores , etc etc


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2004)

check Home Depot.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2004)

How about a Glass shop????


----------



## Calmdwn (Feb 23, 2004)

I think what im gonna do is get a set of sliding mirror doors and hang them on the wall.  They are fairly inexpensive, and come in pretty large sizes.  Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2004)

I have two full sized mirrors in my home gym (plan on getting 2 more), the biggest you can get at Home Depot. 

I think they're actually made for bathrooms. They are around 5' tall, and work great hung, or you can stand them up against a wall (very thick and sturdy). I think they retail for around $50 each.


----------



## Calmdwn (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I have two full sized mirrors in my home gym (plan on getting 2 more), the biggest you can get at Home Depot.
> 
> I think they're actually made for bathrooms. They are around 5' tall, and work great hung, or you can stand them up against a wall (very thick and sturdy). I think they retail for around $50 each.



How wide are the mirrors?  $50 is pretty cheap.  

My mirror will be hung above my DB rack so it doesnt need to touch the floor.  It will only have to be 3-4 feet tall and probably 5-7 feet wide.  Thats why i was gonna go with the closet mirror door, but they are $90-$120.  So what you bought may be a better option for me, provided they are wide enough.


----------

